# Really cool stitch patterns-how?



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

I found these photos on a Russian site-loaded with nifty patterns. I did a Google translation but it didn't help because one photo with words was a pdf and they don't translate, and the other was just photos. I'm still pretty much a rookie. I loved the look of these stitches and am not experienced enough to interpret the "how to" photos. It would be great if a more expert KP'er could write in words how to achieve them. thanks much. (the actual site address is http://postila.ru/ in case a Russian speaker wants to go directly there to see these). One is a photo as jpg, one is a pdf that you will download.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

kittygritty said:


> I found these photos on a Russian site-loaded with nifty patterns. I did a Google translation but it didn't help because one photo with words was a pdf and they don't translate, and the other was just photos. I'm still pretty much a rookie. I loved the look of these stitches and am not experienced enough to interpret the "how to" photos. It would be great if a more expert KP'er could write in words how to achieve them. thanks much. (the actual site address is http://postila.ru/ in case a Russian speaker wants to go directly there to see these). One is a photo as jpg, one is a pdf that you will download.


Looks like you ladder down to the cast on three stitches. Then layer them so the first stitch is on top, second in the middle, last in last place, then knit them back up as one stitch. Interesting way to do a three to one decrease.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Found it - Climbing Jacob's ladder


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

This exact pattern is an English one and is free on ravelry
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dropped-and-found


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh my, I like that one, thanks for asking.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> This exact pattern is an English one and is free on ravelry
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dropped-and-found


oh my gosh, KPers RULE :thumbup: :thumbup: . Now I'll search to see if another miracle knitter knows the Estonian stitch.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

I've done this in crochet, but never in knit, i'll have try this, thanks for link to the pattern


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

You are welcome . I like when I can help


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

This would work great to make those headbands that are knitted or crocheted in the shape of a ladder then the ladder rungs are looped together like in the sections of this shawl. I wish I could find an example of this. I'll look some more.

I found one:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/magic-plait-hairband


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Has anyone been able to run off a copy of the Dropped and Found shawl yet? I'm not having any success and that is disappointing. Could anyone pm me with the complete pattern, please?


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

I had downloaded that specific pattern last year. Got it from Craftsy originally & also found a video link in the pattern on how to work the dropped stitches. Here's the video link.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Toddytoo said:


> Has anyone been able to run off a copy of the Dropped and Found shawl yet? I'm not having any success and that is disappointing. Could anyone pm me with the complete pattern, please?


I'll PM you with a link to the file in my Dropbox. I have varying degrees of success with people being able to use the links, but I'll give it a go.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

I'll PM you with a link to the file in my Dropbox. I have varying degrees of success with people being able to use the links, but I'll give it a go.

Thank you, jvallas, I received your pm and pulled it up intact. I also watched the tutorial on finishing the shawl and it made the concept much easier. Thank you again, much appreciated.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Toddytoo said:


> I'll PM you with a link to the file in my Dropbox. I have varying degrees of success with people being able to use the links, but I'll give it a go.
> 
> Thank you, jvallas, I received your pm and pulled it up intact. I also watched the tutorial on finishing the shawl and it made the concept much easier. Thank you again, much appreciated.


You bet!


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Jacob's Ladderin cCrochet is my favorite Afghan pattern. I never thought of doing it in knit. What


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Toddytoo said:


> Has anyone been able to run off a copy of the Dropped and Found shawl yet? I'm not having any success and that is disappointing. Could anyone pm me with the complete pattern, please?


http://jessieathome.com/dropped-and-found/

Click on the link for Print Friendly pdf on Craftsy


----------



## crossettman (May 23, 2011)

For you machine knitters......this can be done also.....Diana Sullivan has a video out showing how to knit a scarf, hat, and I think mittens. She makes them on the Ultimate Sweater Machine, but they could be done on any machine.





 - Hat (part 2)




 = Mittens (part 1




 - Mittens (part 2)




 - Scarf (part 2)

For the hat and scarf she doesn't show much in part 1 (she just tell what knitting machine she uses) so I just linked to part 2.


----------



## betsylee (Mar 29, 2011)

I've knitted 2 scarves using this pattern and they are beautiful!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Next time my socks turn out ladders like that, I will know what to do--lol.


----------



## JessieAtHome (Aug 26, 2015)

Please remove the process photos from your post, it's the same as sharing the pattern. Thank you


----------



## JessieAtHome (Aug 26, 2015)

The pdf can be found on Craftsy. Please do not ask others to commit copyright infringement by sending you a copy of the pattern. Thank you.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

JessieAtHome said:


> Please remove the process photos from your post, it's the same as sharing the pattern. Thank you


It's a free pattern, so why can't it be shared, i.e., process photos?


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

JessieAtHome said:


> Please remove the process photos from your post, it's the same as sharing the pattern. Thank you


I don't know who you are talking to? You did not do a "quote reply". If it's me I apologize. I stumbled on the photos on a Russian site and simply asked if someone knew the stitch shown. That's it. I did not post the pattern, and someone else found the pattern on Ravelry apparently. I see that you designed the pattern (I follow your blog but hadn't seen that particular pattern before). Not sure if you know this, but if you are talking to me I am unable to take away the photos or delete my own post or even edit once a short time has gone by, and I think it's minutes. I'm very sorry. None of us I'm sure meant any harm since it is a free pattern-but as I said, it was on a Russian site and I merely asked about the stitch. I'm sure that if you write to the administrator he/she will be able to delete the post. I certainly meant no harm.


----------



## tinyteacup (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for drawing this lovely pattern to my attention. Looks like fun.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

oops


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

kittygritty said:


> I found these photos on a Russian site-loaded with nifty patterns. I did a Google translation but it didn't help because one photo with words was a pdf and they don't translate, and the other was just photos. I'm still pretty much a rookie. I loved the look of these stitches and am not experienced enough to interpret the "how to" photos. It would be great if a more expert KP'er could write in words how to achieve them. thanks much. (the actual site address is http://postila.ru/ in case a Russian speaker wants to go directly there to see these). One is a photo as jpg, one is a pdf that you will download.


Was there a date on this site? or was credit given to a designer? Just wondering.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Judy M said:


> Was there a date on this site? or was credit given to a designer? Just wondering.


if you look really closely (and I didn't see it at the time-I just assumed it was from that particular designer who had the site) you can see watermarked words in the corner, very fuzzy, Jessieathome. I follow her blog and if I had noticed that I would have simply emailed her about the pattern, but it is hard to see. She offers it free on Ravelry. It may well have said in the pattern where it was from and maybe it even gave her credit, but it's all in Russian so I don't know.


----------



## Sherryvdb (Jul 26, 2015)

I put this one on my to do list.
thank you for the question and all the others for the answers


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This exact pattern is an English one and is free on ravelry
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dropped-and-found


thanks!!!


----------



## JessieAtHome (Aug 26, 2015)

kittygritty said:


> I certainly meant no harm.


Thank you. I can't police the Russian sites, so I try to check what I can. The reason it can't be shared (the process photos or the actual pattern as opposed to the link) is that ALL patterns are copy-written, even free ones. Yes, the pattern is free, but if you view it on my site, I get paid by the advertisers on my site. If people give out a way to avoid going to my site, I loose money and I have to start charging for my patterns. The best way to keep free patterns free is to share the link and to educate others so they understand to do the same.

Thank you for your kind words and good intentions, they mean a lot to me.


----------



## JessieAtHome (Aug 26, 2015)

Judy M said:


> It's a free pattern, so why can't it be shared, i.e., process photos?


I just answered this in the previous reply, thank you for asking.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you for this pattern


----------



## Jawetz (Sep 6, 2015)

A note to Jessie -- It's a beautiful shawl and quite generous of you to share your design for free, so thank you. Thanks also for educating us about how to share patterns and links so that designers are properly credited and compensated for their work (even for free patterns).


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Toddytoo said:


> Has anyone been able to run off a copy of the Dropped and Found shawl yet? I'm not having any success and that is disappointing. Could anyone pm me with the complete pattern, please?


I am not having any luck either. It is confusing - however I finally saved it to my desk top and it seems to be all there. I really like the look of it. Interesting concepts.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks to the designer for clarifying the copyright information. I am a bit confused as I found the pattern after much searching and then saved it directly. I hope I am not in anyway overstepping. I don't plan on sharing the pattern with anyone. It is very confusing. I find etsy is not an easy place to understand. Sorry. Designer1234


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

That's a very interesting technique with the dropping stitches and crocheting the finishing stitches.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I made a slightly modified version from this pattern last fall. It is one of my favorites to wear. I put beads along the outer edges too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

ParkerEliz said:


> I made a slightly modified version from this pattern last fall. It is one of my favorites to wear. I put beads along the outer edges too.


Lovely colors but a very different shape to it. Could you post a photo of you wearing this as I'm having trouble envisioning how something that shape is worn(OK, I'm probably really dense????????????)


----------

